# Cambrian Gold!



## Parasoldier (6 Nov 2004)

Hats off to the fellas in 3 RCR who earned gold at this year Cambrian Patrol Exercise in Wales.  Well done.


----------



## GerryCan (6 Nov 2004)

Way to show those brits who owns the wasteland boys :threat:


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Nov 2004)

Pro Patria Boys! job well done.


----------



## gun plumber (6 Nov 2004)

I always like it when we stick it to the Brits!
Damn colonials my a$$!


----------



## X Royal (6 Nov 2004)

Congrats guys.


----------



## QORvanweert (6 Nov 2004)

what is the Cambrian Challenge?


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Nov 2004)

Cambrian Patrol - http://www.army.mod.uk/5div/cp.htm


http://www.army.mod.uk/luotc/infantry.htm



> The Cambrian Pratol
> 
> The cambrian Patrol is arduous, both physically and mentally demanding, and internationally viewed as one of the toughest patrolling test facing the modern soldier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2004)

http://www.thepeterboroughexaminer.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=85724&catname=Local+News
  

City militiamen honoured 

By JACK MARCHEN 
Local News - Saturday, November 06, 2004 @ 08:00 

Two Peterborough men were part of a top military reconnaissance patrol that won elusive silver honours at the British military's famous Cambrian Patrol competition, held in the swamp riddled mountainous terrain of Wales. 

Sgt. Mark Howard and Cpl. Matt Newby, both members of Peterborough's Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, returned home from the annual competition in Great Britain yesterday with their medals. 

Howard, 27, was the patrol leader and Newby, 22, was the patrol scout for the 33rd Battalion team, which included 10 other soldiers from militia units in Ottawa, Cornwall and Belleville. 

The annual competition, which started in October and continues until later this month, involves about 150 teams from Britain and around the world. Their team competed directly with 22 other teams. 

Howard said the competition, which involves several missions over 48 hours with no sleep, is especially challenging for teams from countries outside of Britain. 

â Å“It was a challenge that we had met well, but I thought our fate was going to be the same as the others...until I heard we were getting medals,â ? Howard said. â Å“I wanted to cheer, but I couldn't. It was a formal military parade.â ? 

Newby said his team had spent a year training for the competition on weekends at CFB Petawawa, despite the strain it caused on work, school and relationships. 

â Å“What we we did is called 'sneak and peak' and we are good at it,â ? Newby said. â Å“Canadians are known as tough competitors. Ours was the first team from eastern Ontario to compete. We made our mark and we made it in silver.â ? 

Newby said each team member carried backpacks weighing more than 100 pounds as they patrolled during the night and day over the uphill terrain, regarded as being among the most rugged in the world. 

The enemy were known as Nanatarians, a terrorist force made up of British soldiers. 

Judges scored patrols on their ability to find the enemy and gather intelligence on their whereabouts, strength and weaponry. 

Newby said one exercise involved going to a farm house where three terrorists wanted to give themselves up. 

â Å“While other groups went in with guns blazing we used the Canadian approach. After security and snipers were deployed we walked to the door, knocked, and asked if they would come out and talk. We did really well. We got bonus marks,â ? Newby said. 

Other team members were Dave Harding, Isaac Anderson and Martin Bourgeois, all of Ottawa; Brad Browne, of Deseronto; Cody Pelkey, of Winchester; Eric Marion, of Ottawa; Nick Cook, of Picton; Curtis Romkey and warrant officers Tim Aleman and Tom Whitehead.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Nov 2004)

You wouldn't happen to have a link for all the results would you?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (6 Nov 2004)

Well done Gents. Don't get me started on the Brits........ :threat:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2004)

Tried to google one and couldn't find it. Sorry


----------



## Gayson (7 Nov 2004)

These men should (and probably are) be very proud of themselves, and deserve a pat on the back for their hardwork and success from all of us.

Well done gents.


----------



## chrisf (7 Nov 2004)

Some serious congratulations to these guys is definitly in order. Excellent job guys.


----------



## devil39 (7 Nov 2004)

Outstanding!  Well done!


----------



## Parasoldier (7 Nov 2004)

> You wouldn't happen to have a link for all the results would you?



Phases of the exercise are still going on in Wales.  I am sure that after all are done the results will be published.


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Nov 2004)

Congrats to 3 RCR !


----------



## shaboing (7 Nov 2004)

congrats guys!!! and WOO FOR PETERBOROUGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbi (7 Nov 2004)

Well done all! Be proud of yourselves: we can rank right up there when we try! BZ. Cheers.


----------



## Bic519 (7 Nov 2004)

I would like to add my congratulations to 3 RCR, well done. Does anyone know if any portions of the competition might be televised or is this unlikely due to security concerns? Thank you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2004)

Mike,
Could idea for your Truth, Duty, Valour friend.


----------

